# mucus on poop?



## birby (Nov 15, 2021)

hello, what does it mean if my budgie's poop comes with a whitish slime? some poops are dark brown too.



















this has been going on for a few days but his behaviour seems fine. 

edit: i fed my budgies seeds for dinner and his poops are now fully green. i've been trying to convert them to pellets for some time now, could that be the reason for the colour change? his poops do not have mucus on them anymore. i have also just started giving them vitamins and probiotics yesterday.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

When eating pellets the fecal portion of the dropping will be more brownish and can also be influenced by the color of the pellet and the dye that has been used to color it, when eating mostly seed the droppings will have a dark green tint to them. There should not be mucus on them and if that continues I would have the dropping tested by an avian vet to see if there is any problem in the GI tract.


----------



## birby (Nov 15, 2021)

Cody said:


> When eating pellets the fecal portion of the dropping will be more brownish and can also be influenced by the color of the pellet and the dye that has been used to color it, when eating mostly seed the droppings will have a dark green tint to them. There should not be mucus on them and if that continues I would have the dropping tested by an avian vet to see if there is any problem in the GI tract.


if the pellets are not coloured, would the poop likely be more light brown or dark brown (like chocolate)? i give them the zupreem natural pellets and (crushed) roudybush pellets. 

also does mucus on poop indicate a bacterial infection or something like that?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Slimy droppings can be caused by an overgrowth of yeast. Foamy or bubbly droppings can be caused by bacterial infection such Clostridium, a type of nasty bacteria.
You need to take your budgie in to an Avian Veterinarian for a proper diagnosis and treatment plan.*


----------

